# Virenschutz für Mailserver



## dadiscobeat (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da einen Root-Server angemietet und würde gerne alle Emails auf Viren überprüfen lassen. Nun suche ich ein geeignetes Programm hierzu.
Auf dem Server ist SuSE Linux installiert. Der Email-Transfer-Agent ist Sendmail.
Ich hab schon ein wenig gegoogelt, aber was wirklich interesantes hab ich hierbei nicht gefunden, da die meisten Hersteller einfach zu hohe Preise haben.
Kennt jemand ein günstiges oder vielleicht auch kostenloses Programm ?

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Mai 2004)

ClamAV (kostenloses Programm) hilft dir weiter ....


----------



## dadiscobeat (24. Mai 2004)

Ich danke dir für den Tip !


----------

